# Samsung NX-1 samples - Comparisons Sony A77II/Nikon D750



## Steve (Oct 10, 2014)

digitalversus put up some sample comparisons of a pre-production NX-1, the Sony A77II, and the Nikon D750 as a guessing game. The answers are on the french language version of the site:

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/samsung-nx1-sony-a77ii-nikon-d750-votre-prefere-est-coreen-n36235.html

From the samples given, the BSI sensor looks pretty good. Better than the Sony crop, at least.

RAW files are here, although I couldn't open them in ACR, of course. Maybe someone with one of those weird RAW converters I'm not going to bother to download and install can open them?


----------

